# 3/16 uhwm for runners?



## MarkShultz (Nov 9, 2011)

Is 3/16 too thin for table saw sled runners? It's wildly less expensive than 3/8"


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

I just ordered a roll of UHMW from Amazon earlier today: $13.00 for 3/4" x 15 yards x .020" thick, for placing under drawer sides.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I'd say that 3/16" might be just a little to thin, but that's a guess. If you screw the UHMW to the sled, you might be able to stack 2 pieces and get 3/8"...the screws should keep everything in place. Or just try the 3/16" and see how it works…double it up if need be.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

I just checked prices at McMaster. 3/8×3/4 is $2.46/foot. That doesn't seem wildly expensive to me.

https://www.mcmaster.com/8702K72


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

Ive used 1/8 inch aluminum before and it worked flawlessly, best sled i ever made actually.


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

In saws that have a T-slot, ordinary runners only contact the sides of the miter slots in about the top 3/16" anyway, so you should be fine, as Squazo has found with an even thinner runner. If a sled warps enough to not let the runner seat fully into the slot, don't use it.

The advantage of thicker UHMW-PE is that you can mount it into shallow dados cut into the bottom of the sled, which avoids problems of deflection sideways by bending of the soft plastic. Without a dado just use lots of screws.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

"I just checked prices at McMaster. 3/8×3/4 is $2.46/foot. That doesn't seem wildly expensive to me."

The shipping and handling will kill you.


----------

